
Wikileaks on Twitter:pre-commitment 1: John Kerry - Forbo
https://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/787777344740163584
======
panarky
For the record:

pre-commitment 1: John Kerry
4bb96075acadc3d80b5ac872874c3037a386f4f595fe99e687439aabd0219809

pre-commitment 2: Ecuador
eae5c9b064ed649ba468f0800abf8b56ae5cfe355b93b1ce90a1b92a48a9ab72

pre-commitment 3: UK FCO
f33a6de5c627e3270ed3e02f62cd0c857467a780cf6123d2172d80d02a072f74

------
azeirah
Can someone elaborate a little on what this is? What's a precommitment?

~~~
Pilfer
Wikileaks shared the SHA256 hash of a file they will release in the near
future.

When the file is released, people will be able to download the file from
Wikileaks and verify their file has the same SHA256 hash as the one in this
tweet.

One benefit of doing this is it prevents people from claiming to be Wikileaks
and leaking fake files. If someone claimed to be Wikileaks and released a fake
set of emails, readers will know they are fake because the fakes will have a
different* SHA256 hash than the one shared in this tweet.

(* Note it may be possible to generate two distinct files with the same SHA256
hash however due to the design of SHA256 this is extremely improbable).

~~~
dlgeek
Another reason for the pre-commit is it proves they're in possession now - it
can be used to show you had something as of a certain date, without revealing
what the something is.

------
ElCapitanMarkla
Ecuador? Is this related to the Democrat emails?

------
johnhenry
Hash? Key? What do we think this is?

~~~
Forbo
Coulf be any number of things, but likely a hash. Something similar was done
prior to the accusations surrounding Jacob Appelbaum.

[https://twitter.com/puellavulnerata/status/73523010215444889...](https://twitter.com/puellavulnerata/status/735230102154448898)

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commitment_scheme](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commitment_scheme)

